
Product Hunt Raises $6M from A16Z - moritzplassnig
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/13/producthunt-raises-6-million-from-a16z/
======
higherpurpose
As a non-Silicon Valley non-American this is unbelievable to me. It would take
a lifetime and you still wouldn't get this kind of investment money in Europe
for a site like ProductHunt.

------
justinmares
After having a product - Traction (book) - hit #2 on PH a few weeks ago, I can
say that PH drove more and higher quality traffic than several other well-
known blogs we were mentioned on.

PH is great and Ryan is awesome - really excited to see where PH goes after
the raise!

------
programminggeek
Congrats on raising money, I'm not sure what Product Hunt will do with $6
million and how it will get a return on that investment, but I guess while a
gold rush is on you sell pickaxes right?

I'm sure what they are doing is valuable and they certainly have an
interesting audience, I just don't have the imagination to understand what
they plan on doing with it.

~~~
capkutay
"but I guess while a gold rush is on you sell pickaxes right?"

Translation: anything that doesn't seem useful or profitable can be analogous
to selling pickaxes during the gold rush

~~~
programminggeek
No, I meant it. There are quite a lot of VC's and angel investors throwing
money around (gold rush), so instead of being the companies trying to get
investment (digging for gold), product hunt is connecting investors to
products (selling pickaxes), though I guess they must be successful enough to
be invested in, so that sort of spoils the metaphor I guess.

------
cyphunk
I have not looked at PH for months. too US/siliconvalley centric. hopefully
the cash means they can deal with this problem now

~~~
jccalhoun
It is definitely US centric. It is also very Apple-centric. Many times I see a
blurb "New app X that does Y" which sounds interesting only to click on it and
because they use url shortener/redirect find out it is either a direct link to
the ios store or that it is an ios app. It would be nice if they would
indicate that something was only for one platform or at least directly link to
the page so you could see that it was a link to apple or google or whatever
before clicking on it.

~~~
erikto
Hey HN! Erik from Product Hunt here. Just wanted to chime in to say that 45%
of site visitors are outside the U.S.

also, good feedback.

~~~
cyphunk
great. next to contributors.

------
nodesocket
Wow, congratulations Ryan. It was probably quite easy (relatively) for PH to
raise, since top tier investors have been sourcing potential deal flow from PH
for months. Also, it does not hurt that they are a YC company, increasing
their social proof.

------
BillFranklin
That TechCrunch article is very defensive.

------
brianstorms
This funding seems nuts to me.

~~~
swartkrans
$6m is not a lot of money. It's big for the average series A for YC, and $6m
is a 4 year runway for a 30 person team if they don't blow it on a fancy
office. High quality traffic + a job board. The $22m valuation seems high
though when you think about what they think that company will be worth.

~~~
jschuur
30 people for 4 years seems far more than PH should need for even for even
ambitious expansion plans.

When you consider the highly concentrated audience of product development
users of the site, the valuation makes sense.

~~~
GamblersFallacy
Repeat traffic demographics is destiny.

------
rokhayakebe
Who really needs Product Hunt?

1) Moms: Well, since they make "all" the buying decisions for the family.

2) Small businesses: Sadly enough, your local dentist, or local mechanic,
still need to know what are the latest, shiny tools for their trade.

Software engineers and product makers, I just do not see their monetary value,
other than testers for PH.

------
acoyfellow
Congrats PH team.. The PH Philly Meetup was a great time, and I love the
direction you guys are moving in. Looking forward to seeing the next
evolution!

------
bobsil1
This is marginally less silly than Snapchat being "worth" as much as SpaceX.

------
craigmccaskill
Congrats to Ryan and the team!

I know there must be more to the plan (in addition to divide and conquer),
can't wait to see what's in the works.

------
shirazi
Congrats!

------
garysvpa
Amazing!

